# This little foal has given me an idea!



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yesterday while on my usual walk i noticed that one of the Horses in the field had had a foal.
She is so beautiful we went back home to grab the camera.

The owner was there and she told me that she had rescued the mum from being shot has she was lame and the owners didn't want her.

She has now a loving home and has become a mum.
The foal's name is Indie has she was born on the 4th July.

Take a look at her pictures.:001_wub:

The idea I got whilst cooing over the foal was, wouldn't it be nice if we had a sticky purely for new borns.
Like "Welcome to planet earth".
Every body likes to look at new borns it lifts the mood:thumbup:

What do you all think?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

jill3 said:


> Yesterday while on my usual walk i noticed that one of the Horses in the field had had a foal.
> She is so beautiful we went back home to grab the camera.
> 
> The owner was there and she told me that she had rescued the mum from being shot has she was lame and the owners didn't want her.
> ...


Ahh little foal is so cute  What a nice man saving the mare 

I think your thread idea is great  I'm constantly snooping round the breeding sections cooing over the newborn pictures


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a great idea! I don't think there's any one who likes animals, who wouldnt smile at photos of new borns.


----------



## SimplyDogs (Jul 16, 2011)

I think also it's a great idea.:thumbup1: As a breeder I know how much photos of new borns are loved.


----------

